# What is a good electricians tape measure?



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

I always bought Kobalt ones, not as much for the quality as the lifetime warranty. Now Kobalt quit there warranty, so I am on the lookout for a good tape measure. Is there any especially for electricians?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I know a wood butcher who bought the Milwaukee one and he loves it. Me, I just have a cheap Lufkin and it's bulletproof.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Stanley FatMax.

Get the 16 footer for normal use and a 30 footer for when you need extra distance.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Stanley FatMax.
> 
> Get the 16 footer for normal use and a 30 footer for when you need extra distance.


I find the FatMax craps out after a while. What about a laser measure for longer distances? Ever tried it?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I find the FatMax craps out after a while. What about a laser measure for longer distances? Ever tried it?


I never had a FatMax fail. But if a $25 tool fails after years of good use, I don't mind. The FatMax has the furthest standout distance in my experience, which helps often. I just needed that yesterday when measuring a service riser height. My guy looked like a monkey trying to fu*k a football when trying to extend his tape measure up there and it kept falling down on him, my FatMax got it first shot.

I do have a Leica laser distance measurer which works great in many situations, but there are times when a tape measure is best.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I use this guy...










Fits in the hand nice and as a plus you can use when you visit Canada. Anything longer I just pace off.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I never much cared what brand of tape rule I use. I always carry a 25' tape rule, but I am particular on the type (not brand). I like the self-locking (friction lock) with the squeezy bottom to retract it. I'm sure you know what I mean.

I had a Klein for a spell (probably still have it somewhere) and the magnets in the tip promptly fell out. That was a disappointment. That was the whole reason I bought it.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Fatmax is king. 

I despise the magnetic end style though that serves to pick up every metal shaving it comes near...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Fatmax feels weird in my hand. Too many years of using a standard 1" wide rule. I've never wanted for more "stick out" from a normal tape rule, which is the advantage the FatMax is advertised for. 

Oh- another thing on tapes- Ilike one that has the same markings going the whole way across the rule (both sides the same). The ones with imperial on one side and metric on the other are worthless to me, and ones with traditional hash marks every 1/16" on one side and written out fractions for dummies on the other side are equally frustrating for me to use.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

daveEM said:


> I use this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like the edges on that tape. Seems like it would catch something when pulling out of your pouch. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I've always used the FatMax but kept losing them. I tried the Kobalt one - it was garbage. I believe the OEM for Kobalt, Milwaukee and Klein tape measures is Komeleon.

I switched to a DeWalt which as everyone knows is Stanley in disguise. It's not as good as the FatMax but it will suffice for now.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Brand-wise, I think I generally ended up with Lufkin and Starrett. For no reason other than they met my spec of standard imperial on both sides and self-locking with release on the bottom. A side benefit is that tapes with those pretty basic generic requirements are pretty cheap.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Stanley FatMax.
> 
> Get the 16 footer for normal use and a 30 footer for when you need extra distance.


They have a 40' now. But that's exactly what I do. 16 on me, long one in the bag.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> Fatmax feels weird in my hand. Too many years of using a standard 1" wide rule. I've never wanted for more "stick out" from a normal tape rule, which is the advantage the FatMax is advertised for.
> 
> Oh- another thing on tapes- Ilike one that has the same markings going the whole way across the rule (both sides the same). The ones with imperial on one side and metric on the other are worthless to me, and ones with traditional hash marks every 1/16" on one side and written out fractions for dummies on the other side are equally frustrating for me to use.


Combo metric/imperial tape measures are completely useless. Make tape measures great again  .


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

What I'm talking about.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

99cents said:


> Combo commie/imperial tape measures are completely useless.


Fify.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

zac said:


> What I'm talking about.


How cute.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MTW said:


> How cute.


I see...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

I tossed out 5 tape measures after I found this one and replaced them all.

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.dwht36225s-25-feet-xp-tape-measure.1001051604.html


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

daveEM said:


> I use this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the 25 foot version when working with EMT, but prefer non-magnetic, self-locking like this otherwise:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Komelon-25-ft-Tape-Measure/4177187









Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I generally go through a tape per year. 

Used to buy fat max. 

Now I prefer Milwaukee. 

I like that silly slot that lets me hold the tape in place with my finger. I know. Silly. 

I carry a 16’ most of the time - perfect for running pipe which is my bread and butter. I have a 25’ and a measuring wheel in the truck if I need them. 

I like the two magnets on the head. Again, helpful running pipe. 

It has very good standout, which is quite likely THE deciding factor for me. 

The head itself is often too big though (depending on version/year), but I often trim it with my bandsaw. No biggie. 

There’s my input for you. A buck per foot seems to be an acceptable price, and the Milwaukee seem to last that requisite year (recent one is well into its second year actually). Enjoy.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I use a milwaukee 16 foot all day and a 35 foot when needed and yes a wheel for really long stuff all milwaukee . Have had fat max and liked them but that milwaukee 16 foot is great for pipe and layout .


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

No such thing as a good electricians tape measure because it all depends on what you do in our industry. 
I like the Fat Max 16 footer. I really see no need for a bulky 25 to 30 foot tape measure and it has an excellent stand out at about 9 to 10 feet so its still good for pipe work and working off a lift as well as laying out and in other general duties
It also has a protective film on the first couple of inches
Milwaukee 16 with magnets is nice but the hook on it is absurdly large so I lean towards the Fat Max


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

I love the Milwaukee but thy don’t seem to last for me. Wish fatmax would come in a magnetic 16’er


----------



## jabantik (Jan 13, 2015)

Smid said:


> I love the Milwaukee but thy don’t seem to last for me. Wish fatmax would come in a magnetic 16’er


i think it does. i think lowes depot has them.

i use/like the 25' magnetic fat max


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

jabantik said:


> i think it does. i think lowes depot has them.
> 
> i use/like the 25' magnetic fat max


I’ll check tomorrow. I’ve seen a non magnetic 16’ but I could have missed it


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

zac said:


> What I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you use that thing for? Are you still trying to see if you're any taller at each birthday?:biggrin:

Women like guys over 6' so I guess when you're too tall for the tape, you've finally made it!!!:devil3:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the best tape to have is the one that fits in your hand the best.

I have pretty big hands and like the FatMax or the Klein tapes.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Like I said, I knock some corners off my Milwaukee tape hook with a portaband. Takes a couple seconds, no big deal.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

For me it is a fat max 16 all the way.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> For me it is a fat max 16 all the way.


I agree on 16' er, that's all I use for conduit runs.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

360max said:


> I agree on 16' er, that's all I use for conduit runs.


Whoa, that is really close to an electrical post. Are you really an electrician?


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

The Milwaukee look nice but herd a lot of complaints about them.
I'm hard on tape measures.
The Fat Max 10 years ago would last me about a month.
HD in my area quit warrantying them.
They were too expensive to be disposable.
I have ton around the house that are almost broken.

The Dewalt 25' has lasted me about 3 years now.
Tip run over by a forklift.
Pulled out past 25' by helpers.
Used in the rain and extreme heat.
Most I had to do was bend the tip back.

Think the Lufkin? were okay for the money.

Really depends what your doing.
95% of what I measure is on the floor.
If you doing air or ceiling measurements you may want one with an extreme hag out.
For small conduit work in walls I liked a measure that was not fat, like 3/4". 
So I could run the tape in the same conduit holes.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Elec-chicken!


----------



## Tb777 (Mar 15, 2018)

Milwaukee 25' has a magnetic strip on the end is pretty useful


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I keep coming back to the classic silver Stanley. I had the magnetic Klein tape and the magnets fell out. Fatmax is great for standout, but I have had 3 of them and two of them broke at 166 inches, and the third at 168 inches. I won't buy another one. I'm on the lookout for a tape measure that is graduated in gallons per square centimeter, but no luck yet.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah magnets sometimes fall out. You can epoxy them back in or buy a new tape. I really think that the mentality of a tape per year is helpful. I mean, obv it depends on what it do as an electrician. 

Meow!


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 7, 2018)

Do you kown Stanley?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a 25' and a 16'. I generally just use the 16' with the self lock on it. (stanley lever lock). They seem more comfortable to me for fast and convenient use. Self locking is nice for measuring out and marking conduit. I too agree with Skunk that I need a regular tape measure with 1/16" markings on both sides with NO Fractions and NO Metric markings. The FatMAX, Klien Magnetic, and similar just seem to have too large of a blade that gets caught on everything.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 7, 2018)

@MotoGP1199 Well, that is what I want to say.


----------

